# Any good websites or forums for married women?



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Looking for ideas for my wife to chat with others and get more women's perspectives. 

We've been together 30+ years and were firsts for each other. Work and several kids (all still in high school or younger) keep us busy. She also has spent a great deal of time helping her mom who passed about 2001 and her dad who passed this year (as well as her uncle and aunt who had no kids - uncle just passed).

We do so much as a family, which is great, but she hasn't been able to develop female friendships other than superficial ones through work, kids sports, and a women's charitable group she was in.

She also has been very cautious about the Internet and is intensely private that way - so she doesn't really know how to get set up in social media or forums, etc,

She also hasn't ever had any girlfriends to talk about sex or related issues with and her folks divorced when she was young, so she really has a limited view of what women think and talk about here. This is an area we've been working on, and frankly her limited world view probably could benefit from ladies perspectives. (Men quickly degrade to porn and penis size lol so that forums with too many men aren't what we're looking for.)

I realize this makes her look like a crazy recluse LOL - she's absolutely not and is naturally social, but we are so family focused that she hasn't developed the broad reach available through forums like this.

So any ideas ladies? Fun sites but with women chatting about women things - work, relationships, sex, a bit of clothing perhaps, whatever. Where she can dip in and find its not so daunting and have a safe place to ask questions?

Btw I did tell her I'd help her with this. And... Now she's at my folks house helping with flooding and I'm repairing and painting walls - so we're immersed in our usual "keeping the wheels on" life chores a big family brings.

Happy turkey-day and thanks for reading.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

To start with try printing out articles and discuss them with her. My folks went to renew(?) a catholic retreat that focused on continuing to grow as both individuals and ad a couple. It focused on both individual growth (with each spouse working as a helpmate) and the growth if a marriage.

The organisation was very up front that it was only for healthy marriages and advised of other programs for marriages in crisis. It worked well for them.

Seek out these type of organizations, I think the best idea there was the role of helpmate. It stressed the partnership of marriage,


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

JohnA said:


> To start with try printing out articles and discuss them with her. My folks went to renew(?) a catholic retreat that focused on continuing to grow as both individuals and ad a couple. It focused on both individual growth (with each spouse working as a helpmate) and the growth if a marriage.
> 
> The organisation was very up front that it was only for healthy marriages and advised of other programs for marriages in crisis. It worked well for them.
> 
> Seek out these type of organizations, I think the best idea there was the role of helpmate. It stressed the partnership of marriage,


I'm really looking for ideas so she can browse, read, post on her own and she can involve me if she finds something interesting. She needs to drive this. Thanks though.

editing - I am looking for general ladies topics too - we have a great marriage and spend all of our time together - I am more interested in helping her get some of her own internet space and some virtual girlfriends, etc.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

New to this blog? Start here. - The Forgiven Wife

Author of site will email with women. Lots of great articles. This author's articles helped my marriage so much, I am a monthly supporter of her site.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Some things to try:

Female Forum: The Online Community for Women

Forum - Women's Health - Fitness, Sex, Relationships, Weight Loss

Woman & Home Forums

Also, if she wants to meet people, she can try meetup.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Does she have any hobbies like Gardening,Cooking,Crafts Etc? she could do a search for those types of particular forums. There is also meetup where people with similar interest etc meet to go to wine tastings,lunch,movies,walks.

As for women only forum, you could also google that and see if any of them interest her.


----------

